# Sinn 556 Mother of Pearl



## Zoogleboogle

Hey all!

the only thing I dislike about my 556i is the date window. I really prefer no date on a casual/GADA watch.

I loved my 556 an so I picked up a 104 when I found a used one at an awesome price.

I put my 556 up for sale and think its sold, I was looking at a replacement for the ~38mm size for weekends (My 104 will be my mon-friday watch for work)

I then realized that sinn makes a 556 without a date...which sounded perfect for me!

















I seriously cant choose between the black or white MOP faces. I think as an only watch, the black takes the cake, but paired with my 104, the white face seems more versatile/a bit different.

Im trying to find more "real" pictures of the black, to get a sense to how "pearly" the dial is.


----------



## sticky

IMO the white dial shouts “MOP” and the black is a bit more subtle. Not that I do subtle when it comes to watches but it’s the black I’d probably go for.


----------



## Zoogleboogle

sticky said:


> IMO the white dial shouts "MOP" and the black is a bit more subtle. Not that I do subtle when it comes to watches but it's the black I'd probably go for.


Hmmm that makes it harder cause I was leaning towards the white!


----------



## sticky

Zoogleboogle said:


> Hmmm that makes it harder cause I was leaning towards the white!


In that case go white. I was similarly undecided about my Orient Seeker and ended up going black rather than white - I've regretted it ever since. :-(


----------



## Zoogleboogle

sticky said:


> In that case go white. I was similarly undecided about my Orient Seeker and ended up going black rather than white - I've regretted it ever since. :-(


So... bad news... seems they cant import these to the US due to mother of pearl import laws (?) according to Page & Cooper and watchbuys isnt stocking for that reason :C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdsf

Zoogleboogle said:


> So... bad news... seems they cant import these to the US due to mother of pearl import laws (?) according to Page & Cooper and watchbuys isnt stocking for that reason :C
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, that's what I have heard. Watchbuys won't import because of the amount of paperwork they'd have to complete as MOP is considered an endangered animal product. Page & Cooper (and I assume other non-US ADs) won't send Sinn watches to the US as it's Watchbuys' territory. So, I have no idea how to get one if you are in the US. Chrono24? I don't know Sinn's distribution well enough to know if there are grey Sinn sellers on Chrono24...probably not. Or, you can get a friend or a WUS member to get it for you from Europe, but they'd likely need to fill out paperwork or you may have to declare details on the watch when it gets to the US (I had to clarify with FedEx whether my Nomos had leather or nylon strap before customs would release it!) so either way, there might be complications because it's MOP. The last resort, wait until you visit Europe, buy it and wear it on your way back....


----------



## JacobC

Does anyone know of they're listing these MOP dials on their upcoming catalog? I've been debating getting one but I'd like to see more printed images


----------



## pdsf

Jacob Casper said:


> Does anyone know of they're listing these MOP dials on their upcoming catalog? I've been debating getting one but I'd like to see more printed images


Not official pics but this link has a bunch of real-life pics:

https://klocksnack.se/threads/sinn-556-i-s-mop.83937/


----------



## jester0723

Personally, I'd go for the darker one, but if you already have the 104, I can see the appeal of the lighter face. I think the darker one is still different enough from the 104, anyway. Worth noting: I never really liked the white dial 556 that they made, which probably nudges me towards this opinion.


----------



## smkader

pdsf said:


> Not official pics but this link has a bunch of real-life pics:
> 
> https://klocksnack.se/threads/sinn-556-i-s-mop.83937/


That looks great!


----------



## pdsf

I want it for sure.


----------



## JacobC

pdsf said:


> Not official pics but this link has a bunch of real-life pics:
> 
> https://klocksnack.se/threads/sinn-556-i-s-mop.83937/


Thanks for the pics!


----------



## pdsf

Jacob Casper said:


> Thanks for the pics!


You're welcome. Well, you can show your appreciation by getting me one from Europe! Haha  I will pay for it of course.


----------



## JacobC

pdsf said:


> You're welcome. Well, you can show your appreciation by getting me one from Europe! Haha  I will pay for it of course.


Well I picked up a Nomos not too long ago so my next purchase will be a ways off. I'm still not 100% sure what the best method of getting one is apart from flying to London.


----------



## nikesupremedunk

I like the white one but wish it was just white and not pearl.


----------



## JacobC

nikesupremedunk said:


> I like the white one but wish it was just white and not pearl.


They made a limited edition one that goes up for sale not much over its original price


----------



## smkader

Bought a black MOP 556. I'll make sure I post some pictures when I get it in, and maybe a video!


----------



## JacobC

smkader said:


> Bought a black MOP 556. I'll make sure I post some pictures when I get it in, and maybe a video!


Please do!


----------



## pdsf

smkader said:


> Bought a black MOP 556. I'll make sure I post some pictures when I get it in, and maybe a video!


oh yes a video!!


----------



## smkader

It's in, and it's awesome!

Album:


http://imgur.com/OC0kE

Quick Video:


----------



## pdsf

^ that's lovely. Congrats!!! I have named my yet-to-be-ordered one already.


----------



## Zoogleboogle

Want wantwant still.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimeTime0099

Black dial 556 and get a white dial 104


----------



## JacobC

Ffffuuuuuuuu- that looks amazing. Now I have to have one.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JacobC

Sorry to resurrect an older thread but has anyone taken a decent lume shot of either of these new models?


----------



## Bill Adler

I have it! The Sinn 556 mother of pearl, and OMG is it a stunning watch.

I did a little tossing and turning over whether to buy the black or white version. I ended up with the black, and love the subtle kaleidoscopic colors.


----------



## smkader

Bill Adler said:


> I have it! The Sinn 556 mother of pearl, and OMG is it a stunning watch.
> 
> I did a little tossing and turning over whether to buy the black or white version. I ended up with the black, and love the subtle kaleidoscopic colors.
> 
> View attachment 13032219


Wow mine looks a lot more subtle than yours.


----------



## Bill Adler

smkader said:


> Wow mine looks a lot more subtle than yours.


It's all in the wrist movement 

When I first opened the box, I was like, "Wait, wait! This dial is completely black, like a coal mine!" Only after putting the Sinn 556 MOP on my wrist, did I appreciate its sublime beauty.


----------



## JacobC

It's also worth noting that as a previously living organism it is prone to all the endless forms most beautiful of genetic variation.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## smkader

Jacob Casper said:


> It's also worth noting that as a previously living organism it is prone to all the endless forms most beautiful of genetic variation.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Honestly the fact that each watch would be unique is one of the reasons I was drawn to it. I think I've taken it off a total of 5 days since I've had it. I just sold two watches today because I wasn't wearing them!


----------



## smkader

Bill Adler said:


> It's all in the wrist movement
> 
> When I first opened the box, I was like, "Wait, wait! This dial is completely black, like a coal mine!" Only after putting the Sinn 556 MOP on my wrist, did I appreciate its sublime beauty.


I like that it looks black half the time!


----------



## Bill Adler

The dial is mysterious, as if it changes color when it wants to. The Sinn 556 MOP is aware of its surroundings, and if you're lucky, the watch will show you it's full glory every now and then.


----------



## JacobC

I'm starting to get frustrated with this watch. I'm looking at buying one sometime in the next few months after my holiday trips in Nov / December but no one on Chrono24 will sell to me in the states nor will Watchbuys bring one in for me. I'm going to email Sinn tonight to see what my options are but I'm about out of ideas.


----------



## CGSshorty

Contacting Sinn will only put you back in touch with WatchBuys. I am sure WatchBuys would love to sell one of these, but there are severe import restrictions on the mother of pearl dial.
Unfortunately, these restrictions are out of their control, and they apply to everyone, even individuals trying to import one watch. These restrictions have had a major impact on the watch industry as well as the musical instruments industry, which uses mother of pearl to make fret inlays.
If you find an overseas dealer willing to ship to the US, there is the strong possibility the watch could be seized and fines assessed. 
Your best bet might be to buy one next time you are in Europe and wear it home.

https://www.cbp.gov/newsroom/local-media-release/cbp-seizes-mother-pearl-ivory-reindeer-items


----------



## JacobC

CGSshorty said:


> Contacting Sinn will only put you back in touch with WatchBuys. I am sure WatchBuys would love to sell one of these, but there are severe import restrictions on the mother of pearl dial.
> Unfortunately, these restrictions are out of their control, and they apply to everyone, even individuals trying to import one watch. These restrictions have had a major impact on the watch industry as well as the musical instruments industry, which uses mother of pearl to make fret inlays.
> If you find an overseas dealer willing to ship to the US, there is the strong possibility the watch could be seized and fines assessed.
> Your best bet might be to buy one next time you are in Europe and wear it home.
> 
> https://www.cbp.gov/newsroom/local-media-release/cbp-seizes-mother-pearl-ivory-reindeer-items


Hi, yeah Rob actually wrote me a nice email about the situation. I suspect you are correct about wearing it home from overseas.


----------



## Earthjade

If they made the strap out of baby seal leather (the supplest of the watch strap leathers) and used elephant ivory for the indices (the most legible of the indices), it would be a sure buy from me!


----------



## JacobC

Earthjade said:


> If they made the strap out of baby seal leather (the supplest of the watch strap leathers) and used elephant ivory for the indices (the most legible of the indices), it would be a sure buy from me!


I am in for the baby seal leather but the ivory situation is too sad for me to joke about☹


----------



## dustinearley

Bumping this thread again. I found a company overseas who will send to the US, but after reading this thread I’m nervous it will be confiscated. Is there really no other way to obtain this watch?


----------



## smkader

dustinearley said:


> Bumping this thread again. I found a company overseas who will send to the US, but after reading this thread I'm nervous it will be confiscated. Is there really no other way to obtain this watch?


WatchBuys is the only US distributor of Sinn, and they don't/won't carry it. Sadly your only option is finding an AD that will ship to the US, apart from buying preowned. I will say I didn't have a problem when I bought it online, though other people have contacted me and said the company I bought from won't ship to the US any longer.


----------



## JacobC

There are.....a few who will send it over.


----------



## CGSshorty

I've done a little research on this and I'm not sure I'd be willing to risk having one shipped to the US. Regardless of who ships it to you from Germany (or from any other country outside of the United States), whether it is a store, grey market dealer, or even an individual, you will be considered the legal importer and could be subject to prosecution.

These rules apply to shipments made using USPS, FedEx, UPS, DHL and all other commercial carriers. They also apply when you are transporting items purchased abroad through airports in the US where are you first arrive and clear immigration.

This means that if the watch is inspected or seized for any reason you can be charged by US Customs and U.S. Fish and Wildlife as being in violation of the Lacey Act:

https://www.fws.gov/international/laws-treaties-agreements/us-conservation-laws/lacey-act.htm

This federal law should not be taken lightly as it is rigorously enforced these days, and is the basis for both civil and criminal penalties.


----------



## JacobC

CGSshorty said:


> I've done a little research on this and I'm not sure I'd be willing to risk having one shipped to the US. Regardless of who ships it to you from Germany (or from any other country outside of the United States), whether it is a store, grey market dealer, or even an individual, you will be considered the legal importer and could be subject to prosecution.
> 
> These rules apply to shipments made using USPS, FedEx, UPS, DHL and all other commercial carriers. They also apply when you are transporting items purchased abroad through airports in the US where are you first arrive and clear immigration.
> 
> This means that if the watch is inspected or seized for any reason you can be charged by US Customs and U.S. Fish and Wildlife as being in violation of the Lacey Act:
> 
> https://www.fws.gov/international/laws-treaties-agreements/us-conservation-laws/lacey-act.htm
> 
> This federal law should not be taken lightly as it is rigorously enforced these days, and is the basis for both civil and criminal penalties.


I'll let you know how it shakes out.


----------



## smkader

I'm moving on to other watches, so good luck everyone!


----------



## JacobC

Got one on order, arriving in 6-8 weeks.


----------



## kimbles

CGSshorty said:


> I've done a little research on this and I'm not sure I'd be willing to risk having one shipped to the US. Regardless of who ships it to you from Germany (or from any other country outside of the United States), whether it is a store, grey market dealer, or even an individual, you will be considered the legal importer and could be subject to prosecution.
> 
> These rules apply to shipments made using USPS, FedEx, UPS, DHL and all other commercial carriers. They also apply when you are transporting items purchased abroad through airports in the US where are you first arrive and clear immigration.
> 
> This means that if the watch is inspected or seized for any reason you can be charged by US Customs and U.S. Fish and Wildlife as being in violation of the Lacey Act:
> 
> https://www.fws.gov/international/laws-treaties-agreements/us-conservation-laws/lacey-act.htm
> 
> This federal law should not be taken lightly as it is rigorously enforced these days, and is the basis for both civil and criminal penalties.


I was reading up on the Lacey Act and it specifies that Mother of Pearl can be traded internationally without permit unless it's commercial. Would buying this from an overseas vendor be considered a commercial import?

EDIT: oops just saw the article was about musical instruments.


----------



## Bill Adler

I have a Sinn 556 Mother of Pearl. I live in Japan where mother of pearl isn't restricted. I bought my Sinn 556 from a shop in Germany and had it shipped to me in Tokyo.

Given what I know about mother of pearl and US Customs, that's one less watch I have to consider flying with when I come to the US.

It is a gorgeous watch.


----------



## smkader

Bill Adler said:


> I have a Sinn 556 Mother of Pearl. I live in Japan where mother of pearl isn't restricted. I bought my Sinn 556 from a shop in Germany and had it shipped to me in Tokyo.
> 
> Given what I know about mother of pearl and US Customs, that's one less watch I have to consider flying with when I come to the US.
> 
> It is a gorgeous watch.
> 
> View attachment 13915481


I don't think you would ever have a problem bringing it through customs as a personal item, I think in all likelihood no one would ever question anything about it. Also as I said before the FBI didn't beat down my door or take my package when I bought one and had it shipped to the states. I sold it last week, and while I was sort of sad to see it go, but it wasn't getting much wrist time, so I felt guilty keeping it.


----------



## JacobC

smkader said:


> I don't think you would ever have a problem bringing it through customs as a personal item, I think in all likelihood no one would ever question anything about it. Also as I said before the FBI didn't beat down my door or take my package when I bought one and had it shipped to the states. I sold it last week, and while I was sort of sad to see it go, but it wasn't getting much wrist time, so I felt guilty keeping it.


On the plus side due to scarcity in the states, the value will probably hold for a lot longer.


----------



## JacobC

Arrived today safely from Germany, but DOA . Shuttle off to RGM this week.


----------



## EDVurd

JacobC said:


> Arrived today safely from Germany, but DOA . Shuttle off to RGM this week.


Sorry for reviving an old post but I just found out about this watch and it would be absolutely perfect for my girlfriend as she's been looking for something mother of pearl in this size and not covered with diamonds as your typical female MOP watch is.

Anyway, we had no clue about the MOP restrictions to the US and were quite disappointed as this would be an instant buy. JacobC - you obviously received yours, sorry to hear it was DOA, but did you have any issues with customs? There's a reputable seller on Chrono24 that says it ships to the US but I'm not sure. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JacobC

EDVurd said:


> Sorry for reviving an old post but I just found out about this watch and it would be absolutely perfect for my girlfriend as she's been looking for something mother of pearl in this size and not covered with diamonds as your typical female MOP watch is.
> 
> Anyway, we had no clue about the MOP restrictions to the US and were quite disappointed as this would be an instant buy. JacobC - you obviously received yours, sorry to hear it was DOA, but did you have any issues with customs? There's a reputable seller on Chrono24 that says it ships to the US but I'm not sure. Thanks in advance.


Hello!

It's very subtle and flexible for any gender. She'll love it! I had no issues with customs but I will list out some things I learned along the way:

1) Sinn doesn't have an international warranty scheme. So if you have issues here in the USA, you'd have to pay for repairs at RGM or send it directly back to Germany. Luckily the AD who sold it to me handled the paperwork both ways. I was quoted by RGM $295 for the work out of pocket including installing a new set bridge to eliminate the phantom stop.
2) The fine link bracelet is very comfortable and I prefer it over a strap for this watch.
3) MOP is very difficult to photograph!

4) There is a more traditional white dialed mother of pearl in the catalog too she might like.

Here are some real life photos to help you judge.

Best,

Jacob


----------



## EDVurd

Thanks for the quick response! Definitely a pretty watch and I've been eyeing the regular 556i for quite some time. Really just hesitant about the whole customs things and taking the chance on an expensive item like that.


----------



## JacobC

EDVurd said:


> Thanks for the quick response! Definitely a pretty watch and I've been eyeing the regular 556i for quite some time. Really just hesitant about the whole customs things and taking the chance on an expensive item like that.


Well if you use a platform like PayPal or Chrono24 then the dealer takes all the risk and you can plead ignorance.


----------



## dpn

Chiming in to say that I'm a happy US owner of a 556 I MoP watch. I had no issues purchasing the watch from a recommended AD overseas. I knew that I'd be waiving my US warranty rights by buying this watch in this manner, but I'm not concerned by it.


----------



## EDVurd

cuckoowasp said:


> Chiming in to say that I'm a happy US owner of a 556 I MoP watch. I had no issues purchasing the watch from a recommended AD overseas. I knew that I'd be waiving my US warranty rights by buying this watch in this manner, but I'm not concerned by it.


Thanks. Yeah I'm not too worried about a warranty just a potential holdup or seizure from customs.


----------

